# Optimize MySQL ?



## Ronaldr (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I have a e-commerce multi-site script (Magento Commerce) running on a freebsd machine. The more products and categories I add the longer it takes for pages to load, especially the admin pages.

I'm Thinking of getting another server to just handle the MySQL database.

I allocated more ram to php which seemed to help a little bit, but nothing major.

Can anyone provide me with some tips on increasing MySQL performance on freebsd ?

-Thanks


----------



## Maurovale (Jun 20, 2009)

Optimizing MySQL start by optimizing your queries first.

See what magento querys is tryng to make, have a look at your /var/logs/slowquery

Then star by correcting this query's using the EXPLAIN command and see if all the tables have indexes and if they are using it.

You also should see what memory is MySQL using.

After that you can try to optimize your my.cnf

Best Regards


----------

